# Razzi all'Isola dei Famosi: "Ma non mi dimetto dal Senato"



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2014)

Il senatore di *Forza Italia, Antonio Razzi*, noto soprattutto per i suoi strafalcioni grammatici e per la imitazione che Maurizio Crozza fa di lui, ha confermato di essere in trattativa con *Mediaset *per partecipare alla prossima edizione dell'Isola dei famosi. 

Lo ha annunciato lui stesso al *Corriere della Sera*, in un'intervista rilasciata a David Parenzo. 
Per assentarsi così tanto tempo dal lavoro, l'onorevole *Razzi dovrebbe rassegnare le proprie dimissioni* da senatore.

*"Mediaset mi ha contattato, ma non so se posso assentarmi per così tanto tempo dal Senato. Dimettermi ? E come faccio ahò ? In Senato la paga è sicura. Vai sull'isola e non pigli niente. Qua nisciuno è fesso".*


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Il senatore di *Forza Italia, Antonio Razzi*, noto soprattutto per i suoi strafalcioni grammatici e per la imitazione che Maurizio Crozza fa di lui, ha confermato di essere in trattativa con *Mediaset *per partecipare alla prossima edizione dell'Isola dei famosi.
> 
> Lo ha annunciato lui stesso al *Corriere della Sera*, in un'intervista rilasciata a David Parenzo.
> Per assentarsi così tanto tempo dal lavoro, l'onorevole *Razzi dovrebbe rassegnare le proprie dimissioni* da senatore.
> ...



Delle dichiarazioni che ispirerebbero tanti di quei bestemmioni, tali da far scendere uno ad uno tutti i Santi dal calendario.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Novembre 2014)

Povera Italia, che gente abbiamo in Parlamento.


----------



## Nicco (8 Novembre 2014)

Nessuno è fesso, ma la dignità è sotto i piedi per davvero, dio mio!
Lungi da me a volere Razzi in un talent show, dovrebbe semplicemente andare in "quel posto".


----------



## runner (8 Novembre 2014)

che schifo....


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Novembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Il senatore di *Forza Italia, Antonio Razzi*, noto soprattutto per i suoi strafalcioni grammatici e per la imitazione che Maurizio Crozza fa di lui, ha confermato di essere in trattativa con *Mediaset *per partecipare alla prossima edizione dell'Isola dei famosi.
> 
> Lo ha annunciato lui stesso al *Corriere della Sera*, in un'intervista rilasciata a David Parenzo.
> Per assentarsi così tanto tempo dal lavoro, l'onorevole *Razzi dovrebbe rassegnare le proprie dimissioni* da senatore.
> ...



Dai non ci voglio credere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Novembre 2014)

Un paese serio dopo queste dichiarazioni lo avrebbe espulso dal senato.


----------



## vota DC (8 Novembre 2014)

Ecco la cultura che ha portato Gori.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Novembre 2014)

E questo una mattina su canale 5 lo intervistarono per dirgli cosa ne pensava della gente che prende la paga senza presentarsi, come se lui dovesse insegnarci qualcosa  . Certo però l'isola quest'anno è una vera spazzatura oh, questo, l'ex di Balotelli e ci manca solo quest'ultimo.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Novembre 2014)

noi paghiamo sta gente


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2014)

Onore a Razzi, parassita consapevole ed onesto nell'ammetterlo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2014)

#rivotateli !!!!!!


----------

